# HELP PLEASE?!



## BellGreen (Oct 29, 2012)

From Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask, there is a Battle of Wits.

Magic square puzzle:

6   5    4
1   3    2
8   7    9

My question is: how can I make ALL rows, columns, and diagonals add up to 15 by only moving 2 numbers around?

I'll be really grateful to the person who can help me!

CLARIFICATION: By moving, I mean switching. When you switch 6 and 4, 4 goes into 6's old spot and vice versa.


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 29, 2012)

is the puzzle you're talking about this one? http://layton.wikia.com/wiki/Puzzle:A_Magic_Square


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 29, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> is the puzzle you're talking about this one? http://layton.wikia.com/wiki/Puzzle:A_Magic_Square



Closely related.... lol

It's in Miracle Mask, you need to move only 2 chips to finish the magic square


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 29, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Closely related.... lol
> 
> It's in Miracle Mask, you need to move only 2 chips to finish the magic square



Oh okay, if you tell me the number I could search it >_>


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 29, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> Oh okay, if you tell me the number I could search it >_>



It's probably not there:

1. It's a Battle of Wits.
2. It didn't give me a puzzle number. T_T


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 29, 2012)

Ugh, tried it, it's really hard. A normal solution to this puzzle would be 

4 9 2
3 6 7
4 9 2

Ofc PL made it different but maybe this can help


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 29, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> Ugh, tried it, it's really hard. A normal solution to this puzzle would be
> 
> 4 9 2
> 3 6 7
> ...


I know how you feel. There was a ball and cup thing, and when he moved it around I ALWAYS got it wrong. I thought it was rigged!

Then I looked at his fingers and one of them was pointing to the 2nd cup

This one's pretty hard. Can you try again? Anyone else?


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 29, 2012)

I SHOULD CLARIFY:

When you switch numbers, say this:

4 is moved to 6

6 would be moved to 4's old spot.

But I'm sure everyone knew that


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm not really finding an answer but if it helps, 7, 8, and 9 seem like they cannot be in the same row/column/diagonal.
Those may be the numbers that need moving with other numbers.
I could be wrong, it's just what I think.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 29, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> I'm not really finding an answer but if it helps, 7, 8, and 9 seem like they cannot be in the same row/column/diagonal.
> Those may be the numbers that need moving with other numbers.
> I could be wrong, it's just what I think.



Yeah, in the game, they said that the rows are not equal to 15 so you have to move them around lol
Plus, 7, 8, and 9 equals 24
I did think about that


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 29, 2012)

Rows
6 5 4 = 15
1 3 2 = 6
8 7 9 = 24

 Columns
4 2 9 = 15 
5 3 7 = 15
6 1 8 = 15

 Diagonal
6 3 9 = 18
8 3 4 = 15

Hope this helps. The sums of each default row/coloumn/diagonal.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 29, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> Rows
> 6 5 4 = 15
> 1 3 2 = 6
> 8 7 9 = 24
> ...



Thanks for that, I need to fix 2 rows and 1 diagonal.

Anyone else?


----------



## The Masked Assistant (Nov 3, 2012)

Not Sure if you've solved it by now you most likely have but I'll go ahead and answer.
You can literally use a chip to slide a whole row. By taking 4 and hovering it below 9 you can move the whole row then you take 7 -> switch it with 5 then move the whole row


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 3, 2012)

The Masked Assistant said:


> Not Sure if you've solved it by now you most likely have but I'll go ahead and answer.
> You can literally use a chip to slide a whole row. By taking 4 and hovering it below 9 you can move the whole row then you take 7 -> switch it with 5 then move the whole row



Yeah, I found that out lol. I already BEAT the game two days ago as well XD


----------



## Fabienne347 (Jan 3, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Yeah, I found that out lol. I already BEAT the game two days ago as well XD



oh my days how did you do it?!


----------

